# How to run Prince of Persia the 2 thrones on windows 7?



## richabhay (Aug 27, 2011)

Earlier i had win XP & i installed prince of persia T2T on it. Everything was fine & i completed the game. After a month or two i upgraded to windows 7 .The folder of prince of persia was there after installation of win 7 & the game runned.After a week i uninstalled the game. Now when i want to install the game after about 3 months it cannot install showing error message related to 64--bit. Then i ran the exe file & nothing happens. I tried to see the compatibility , everything in it was tick marked but then also "LAUNCH GAME" button was greyed out. I really miss the game & want to play it again. Plz help me!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Install the game in compatibility mode for XP SP3(right click on the setup.exe file Compatibility/run in compatibilty mode), and run as an administrator box ticked.


----------



## richabhay (Aug 27, 2011)

but the "run this program in compatibility mode of" option is greyed out so i cant choose anything. There is windows XP(Service Pack 2) chosen as default. What to do now?


----------



## richabhay (Aug 27, 2011)

hey, i did it with "troubleshoot compatiblity" option & the setup was complete but then just before finishing , again the that message reappeared.& also the game is not running though everything is tick marked in the configuration utility....


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are you running as an administrator?


----------



## richabhay (Aug 27, 2011)

yes i'm running it in administrator...


----------



## richabhay (Aug 27, 2011)

nothing happened!
I tried to reinstall but, again the unsupported 16-bit application message reappeared at the end.


----------



## MasterKnives (Aug 22, 2011)

You might want to pop onto the games official forums and ask them, I did read at one point that their awful DRM was preventing many users from playing it on Windows 7.


----------



## richabhay (Aug 27, 2011)

I think you are riight, finally i must join one...


----------

